# Things happen for a reason



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Last year I took in a mom and her kitten who were living outside. I felt I had to since I learned that during kitten season there are an abundance of kittens to be adopted. And since they were leary of people, I was told forget it. I really didn't want them and worried about my old little 6 pound dog. Well after posting here and reading here, I learned more about cats and we got into a routine and they trained me. We compromised on a few things. I hated the fur and getting on the counters. I compromised too. My precious little 16 pound dog went to rainbow bridge a 9 days ago and I have to say that the cats have made it a bit easier. At least there is life in the house and they also need me to take care of them. They even give me some affection at their whim. I never would have thought that maybe this is why I was meant to adopt these two. Animals are so precious.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

Yes they are. I am sorry for your loss but and happy that the cats are there to give you consolation.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am a firm believer in Divine Intervention. There is no doubt in my mind that mom and kitten were sent there for you - and for themselves! I'm sorry about your dog - I know this must be tough but I'm happy the little kitties are bringing some joy to your difficult circumstances. Hugs to you and the kitties!!!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

What a sweet story. I am sorry for your loss, losing a pet is very hard. I lost my 20 year old bassett hound last winter and my parents' cat was living with me at the time. I don't know if he sensed my sadness or missed the dog too, but he became more affectionate and cuddly than hes ever been. Having another furry friend to help you through the transition is a godsend.


----------

